# makeshift bong slide



## bud smoker84 (Oct 22, 2007)

so i recently broke the slide to my bong and havent had time to buy a new one... is there any way anyone knows of how to make a makeshift one until i have the time to buy a new one?


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 22, 2007)

I am in the same boat, my wifey was half inthe bag and decided her and her friends should take my blue baby for a walk. Needless to say, alcohol and balance don't go hand in hand. I am just thankful that the slide is the only broken peice. I haven't devised a plan on building one, but at my local head shop they are only a buck apiece so im gonna get a couple.


----------



## DannyDarko (Oct 23, 2007)

im in the same boat also. first i broke my little glass handle on my slider THEN i lost the little rubber band thta keeps it air tight. then i dropped and shattered it. so time for a new slider i guess.  ive been looking around the house for tools, and found nothing. i realized i might as well just wait and buy the 5$ slider, instead of making makeshift bowls and wasting weed. just make a homemade pipe, or something simple to tie u over


----------

